# Record 1 minute over endtime automatically?



## bcfedee (Mar 28, 2014)

Often I have Tivo record a show from the GUIDE. I click the show and tap record. Nice and simple, until I watch what was recorded. The show ended like 30 seconds after the official end time.

Is there a way to get Tivo to automatically record (pad) 1 minute of extra record time at the end of shows? Basically, everything I record I want padded with 1 minute before & after the official start time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. I've just gotten into the habit of going into the options and padding everything by 1 minute. I wish there were a default recording options section where you could setup the defaults for settings like these so you didn't have to enter them every time.


----------



## bcfedee (Mar 28, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> No. I've just gotten into the habit of going into the options and padding everything by 1 minute. I wish there were a default recording options section where you could setup the defaults for settings like these so you didn't have to enter them every time.


Yeah. It is so annoying to always have to go into options. I always thought it was cool how you could just click Record and you're done. Not an option unfortunately when you need padding.


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> No. I've just gotten into the habit of going into the options and padding everything by 1 minute. I wish there were a default recording options section where you could setup the defaults for settings like these so you didn't have to enter them every time.


+! `:up:

I have VZ FIOS in north NJ and always need a 1 min. padding since all of FIOS broadcast (no matter what channel) ends 30 seconds later.

I would LOVE for an across the board +30 sec., +1min. , etc, etc. default selection in Recording Options Menu.


----------



## bcfedee (Mar 28, 2014)

GmanTiVo said:


> +! `:up:
> 
> I have VZ FIOS in north NJ and always need a 1 min. padding since all of FIOS broadcast (no matter what channel) ends 30 seconds later.
> 
> I would LOVE for an across the board +30 sec., +1min. , etc, etc. default selection in Recording Options Menu.


someone sent me a page where you can request this. Maybe if enough people send the request Tivo will update the software to support it: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix9/p2272893819.aspx

Seems like a setting could exist that would record 1 minute over all recordings end-time.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

The Directv DVRs automatically start early and end late as long as it doesn't cause a conflict. I believe it's 30 seconds early and 1 minute late. People have been requesting this from Tivo since the series 1.


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

The time warner dvr has gotten a lot better at recording shows with odd start/end times. I still wish these dang broadcasters would stop doing the start early/end late thing.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> No. I've just gotten into the habit of going into the options and padding everything by 1 minute. I wish there were a default recording options section where you could setup the defaults for settings like these so you didn't have to enter them every time.


Same. I wish it was smarter about killing off padding as tuner conflicts started occurring as well. I can almost always accommodate everything if I remove padding on the rare occasion their appears to be a conflict.


----------



## bcfedee (Mar 28, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Same. I wish it was smarter about killing off padding as tuner conflicts started occurring as well. I can almost always accommodate everything if I remove padding on the rare occasion their appears to be a conflict.


Tuner conflicts should be less of an issue now because some new Roamios have 6 tuners. Seems there should at least be a setting for automatic padding on Roamios.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

bcfedee said:


> Tuner conflicts should be less of an issue now because some new Roamios have 6 tuners. Seems there should at least be a setting for automatic padding on Roamios.


True. But on my Premiere, we occasionally do have tuner conflicts.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bcfedee said:


> Tuner conflicts should be less of an issue now because some new Roamios have 6 tuners. Seems there should at least be a setting for automatic padding on Roamios.


Though ironically, they finally made abutting recordings use the same tuner, which currently has a well known glitch.

Ironically since I agree that the more tuners lessens the need for sharing a tuner.


----------



## bcfedee (Mar 28, 2014)

mattack said:


> Though ironically, they finally made abutting recordings use the same tuner, which currently has a well known glitch.
> 
> Ironically since I agree that the more tuners lessens the need for sharing a tuner.


Yikes! Maybe I shouldn't get the Roamio. This sounds like a bad idea. My current Tivo uses a different tuner (far as I know).

Seems like auto-padding would eliminate this problem though. Since a show is being recorded over by a minute or so, another tuner would have to be used to start another recording on-time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

midas said:


> The Directv DVRs automatically start early and end late as long as it doesn't cause a conflict. I believe it's 30 seconds early and 1 minute late. People have been requesting this from Tivo since the series 1.


This is called soft-padding. It's one of the few things I like better on my DirecTV DVR than my TiVos.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bcfedee said:


> Yikes! Maybe I shouldn't get the Roamio. This sounds like a bad idea. My current Tivo uses a different tuner (far as I know).
> 
> Seems like auto-padding would eliminate this problem though. Since a show is being recorded over by a minute or so, another tuner would have to be used to start another recording on-time.


No, it's not a bad idea, IF it works properly. I tend to record a lot of network shows back to back, and for me, this _essentially_ doubles the number of tuners I have.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Plus if they can get it to work right then they could automatically pad all shows and worry less about that padding causing a conflict.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GmanTiVo said:


> +! `:up:
> 
> I have VZ FIOS in north NJ and always need a 1 min. padding since all of FIOS broadcast (no matter what channel) ends 30 seconds later.
> 
> I would LOVE for an across the board +30 sec., +1min. , etc, etc. default selection in Recording Options Menu.


No issues here on FiOS. It's rare that the shows end late and I need padding. Now at my parents on Comcast, all their stuff seems to end late for some reason. Even when watching FiOS content remotely on my cellphone from Slingbox while at their house. I am still ahead of the shows they are watching on Comcast. For some reason their cable system has a long delay from the live broadcast.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> No issues here on FiOS. It's rare that the shows end late and I need padding. Now at my parents on Comcast, all their stuff seems to end late for some reason. Even when watching FiOS content remotely on my cellphone from Slingbox while at their house. I am still ahead of the shows they are watching on Comcast. For some reason their cable system has a long delay from the live broadcast.


I've seen cable systems that have huge delays from OTA. I'm talking 15-30 seconds (not sure exactly how much, but it was a LOT).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like they finally added an option for default recording settings...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Looks like they finally added an option for default recording settings...
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516208


Not a good idea to auto-pad EVERYTHING, at least until back-to-back recordings on the same tuner is implemented properly...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

chrispitude said:


> Not a good idea to auto-pad EVERYTHING, at least until back-to-back recordings on the same tuner is implemented properly...


However that's exactly what the OP asked for, and Tivo has delivered 
With a Roamio Pro and 6 tuners I have no problem setting it up to give everything a 1 min auto-pad


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> However that's exactly what the OP asked for, and Tivo has delivered
> With a Roamio Pro and 6 tuners I have no problem setting it up to give everything a 1 min auto-pad


Me too. I've am pretty much doing that with everything since receiving my Roamio Pro. I don't anticipate having any conflicts, but it's only 2 of us who watch on it.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone know if this setting also auto-pads suggestions? Nothing is more irritating than occasionally finding an interesting suggestion recorded then discovering that the last 30 seconds are missing .


----------



## bcfedee (Mar 28, 2014)

It sounds like the spring update delivered what people have been asking for.

Can anyone confirm that auto-padding is now an option? Does it work for all recordings, or only season passes? Sometimes I just click "Record" when I'm in the Guide and would appreciate an auto-pad for these instances. I'm looking thru shows in the Guide and clicking Record, Record, Record as I find shows. It's a pain having to go into options everytime to pad the beginning and end of each selection.

Sounds like the spring update also fixed the back-to-back tuner problem that people were complaining about. Anyone else get this impression as well?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Read the other thread. Your defaults DO apply to one off recordings.

AFAIK, it does not apply to suggestions.


----------



## enzo thecat (Apr 8, 2014)

I have no such option. My menu looks like this..

Settings>
Recording>
Overlap Protection, Extend Live Recordings, Tivo Suggestions



"Extend Live Recording" is just a Yes/No option to remind me to add extra time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You have to wait until you're upgraded to the newest software.

If you enter your TiVo service number on this page....

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_1

You should get it in a couple of days.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Any updates on the latest situation with padding? If all 6 of my tuners are finally now working (thanks for the FCC lighting a fire under Comcast), should I just pad everything by 1 minute? Are there still glitches?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They turned off the overlap thing so that conflicting recordings use two different tuners. They were having too many problems with it.


----------

